# 05 GTO L/H Inner Tie Rod Who Has Just The Rod



## beaudee (Nov 7, 2005)

I have an 05 GTO with a bad L/H inner tie rod.Apparently you cant just buy a new rod,you have to replace the whole steering rack assembly for 2 grand.Does anyone make an after market rod for the 05 GTO.I got one @ a junk yard (Clevland Pick A Part)on order but was just curious if any one has been down this road before.Any suspension part advice for this car would be great cause it has the worst tire eatin suspension i have ever seen on a car.Any help on after market rods would be great thanks Beau


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an extra steering rack laying arroudn when I did my Pedders upgrade in the summer. And I wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't buy just the part.

I went though the same thing when my wheel bearing failed. Couldn't get just teh bearing, GM only had the whole hub assembly for $500. I ended up finding some probally crappy Chineese one that had the ABS sensor and all for $100. No issues but its only a few months old also.


----------

